# Fresh Copper River Sockeye Salmon Fillets



## mudbug (Jun 11, 2006)

for $9.99  a pound at the local Safeway.

Do I run or walk to the store?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 11, 2006)

Oooh - thanks for the head's up!!  I'll be in the vicinity of a Safeway that has a fresh seafood department (our little local one doesn't) on Tuesday.  Look's like we'll be javing a Salmon night this week!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 11, 2006)

If this is a good price, Breezy, I'm thinking acres of ziploc freezer bags and spending all my overtime money.  Am I right?


----------



## Robt (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm in Seattle and Costco here has whole CR Sockeye for 6.99 so I'd say go for it.  If its flown in and is truely fresh - smells like sea water- then plan on at least 1/2# per person. Much of this years catch is about 1 1/2# per side slab.  It has been so good, I'm afraid my skin may turn pink from the amount of over indulgence we;ve done.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks, Robt - we only get farm salmon at the local Costco here in VA, so I'm a tad more interested in this Safeway offering.  Thinikng maybe it's sometning I should not miss out on.............


----------



## ironchef (Jun 11, 2006)

Bug, if you really want to do a test, get both the farm raised Atlantic crap and the Copper River, then cook them the same and try them side by side.


----------



## JoyC (Jun 11, 2006)

We had some copper river salmon - filets - a few days ago and am sure that I paid close to $20 a pound. it is marvelous, grab all you can
Joyce


----------



## Constance (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm sitting here, land-locked and heart-broken, thinking of how delicious that fish will be. I've never had anything but the canned.


----------



## Robt (Jun 11, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Bug, if you really want to do a test, get both the farm raised Atlantic crap and the Copper River, then cook them the same and try them side by side.


Ironchef has a good point, just don't waste too much money on that Atlantic Farm "FISH";  unlike its wild name sake itis still really mild tasting comparitivelyflavorless],  that would be a good test to learn.  The bad part is you might give up the only normal source for salman you have.

Now Ironchef, please give a comparison of the New Zealand King farm raised salman and the Atlantic that are both often available where you are [HI?].

By the by, if you can get it, in about a month, the Yukon River salmon return to so no salmon have more natural oils as no river is as long for the fish to swim without eating- son 2000+ miles.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 11, 2006)

Robt said:
			
		

> Ironchef has a good point, just don't waste too much money on that Atlantic Farm "FISH"; unlike its wild name sake itis still really mild tasting comparitivelyflavorless], that would be a good test to learn. The bad part is you might give up the only normal source for salman you have.
> 
> Now Ironchef, please give a comparison of the New Zealand King farm raised salman and the Atlantic that are both often available where you are [HI?].
> 
> By the by, if you can get it, in about a month, the Yukon River salmon return to so no salmon have more natural oils as no river is as long for the fish to swim without eating- son 2000+ miles.


 
The New Zealand product is better, although of course not as good as Wild King. But would I use that over the Atlantic stuff? Absolutely.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 12, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> get both the farm raised Atlantic crap and the Copper River


 
pretty hard to tell which side of the bowling alley you are on, IC!! (I'm _sure_ you meant to say crop instead_ )_ I've had the farm version and am pretty sure the CR fish is gonna be a wee bit bettah.

Connie, wish you lived closer so I could share some with you.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 12, 2006)

was at costco today and there was wild copper river sockeye for sale at $8.99/pound, if anyone in joisey is interested.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 13, 2006)

Mudbug, you inspired me to create a new Copper River Salmon dish so I made this for dinner. 

Seared Copper River Salmon on a sauteed appareil of Yukon Gold Potatoes, Watercress, and Assorted Japanese Mushrooms, and a Watercress-Truffle Vinaigrette.

Sorry Bucky, I didn't take a pic of the GF eating her scallops (she doesn't like salmon).


----------



## Robt (Jun 13, 2006)

Ic, an honest question; The pix above appears to have the skin side up, why?  How is one supposed to eat it?  regardless of these minor points, it looks darn good.

If scallops is the reward for not eating salmon,  what is the downside?


----------



## ironchef (Jun 13, 2006)

Robt said:
			
		

> Ic, an honest question; The pix above appears to have the skin side up, why? How is one supposed to eat it? regardless of these minor points, it looks darn good.
> 
> If scallops is the reward for not eating salmon, what is the downside?


 
Just for presentation. The skin was crispy like bacon so if I plated it opposite of how I did it, the skin would end up being soggy.


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm unfamiliar with Copper River salmon. I am fortunate enough to have a brother who lives on the coast though, so we will sometimes get some lovely King salmon when he goes fishing. 

Salmon is probably my favorite fish. It is so flavourful. I posted a marinade for it a while ago that is killer on the BBQ. Think we have to have some this week. (Kate is going to gag when she reads this post. She loathes salmon...weird kid!)


----------



## ironchef (Jun 13, 2006)

Some info about the Copper River is here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper_River_%28Alaska%29

Basically, the salmon that make the trek up this river have very, very high stores of fat and a high oil content which gives the salmon an almost buttery like texture and flavor. You can get both wild King and Sockeye Copper River salmon.


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmmm. I wonder if I've had it and just didn't know it. One of our friends went fishing in Alaska for salmon and brought home a boatload. He had both Sockeye and King. 

Thanks for the link ironchef, it was very informative.

OK, related question. What type of salmon does everyone prefer? King? Sockeye? Some other type? I think my favorite has to be sockeye. The flavour is just more intense IMO.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 13, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> What type of salmon does everyone prefer? King? Sockeye? Some other type?


My first choice would be Wild King, and then Wild Sockeye. I almost always pan sear these to get a good crust on the surface. But in general, pan searing is my 1st and 2nd choice of cooking method. 

However if I'm going to grill salmon, or bring salmon to a BBQ, I'll try and get Wild Coho salmon because of the firm texture. It's less likely to fall apart on the grill when you cook it and/or try to flip it.


----------



## mish (Jun 13, 2006)

Mudbug, what did you wind up making? Waiting with "baited" breath.  DO TELL!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 13, 2006)

LOL, Mish.  Mostly I made room in the freezer for now (I know, I just blew it with that move, but couldn't be helped.  I was hoping (and bet correctly) that iron chef would come up with some good idea.  Not that I can match his skill................

I was thinking about a kind of cool, cucumbery type sauce, though.  Got anything like that, IC?


----------



## mish (Jun 13, 2006)

Constance posted an excellent Dill sauce, if you do a search, I recall her recipe was posted recently, & I posted an all in one dish - salmon, red potatoes and asparagus.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 13, 2006)

Your wish is my command:

*Cucumber-Lime Vinaigrette*

*Yield: Approx. 1 1/2 cups*

*Ingredients:*

1/2 c. Japanese Cucumbers, cut into 1/4" dice
1/2 c. Vine Ripened Tomato, seeds removed and cut into 1/4" dice
2/3 c. Salad Oil
1/3 c. Rice Vinegar
2 Tbsp. Fresh Lime Juice
1 tsp. Fresh Ginger, grated
2 tsp. Fresh Mint, minced
2 tsp. Fresh Parsley, minced
1 tsp. White Sugar
Kosher Salt to taste
Fresh Cracked Pepper to taste

*Method*:

In a mixing bowl, combine the vinegar, lime juice, sugar, and sugar. Whisk together until the sugar is dissolved. Slowly add the salad oil and whisk until emulsified. Fold in the tomato, cucumber, fresh herbs, and season to taste with salt and pepper.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks all (iron chef, first I inspire _you_ and now you obey _my_ commands - has the earth moved somewhere???!!!)

mish, I think I saw both your and Connie's recipes.  You guys never steer me wrong, so will check it out further.  I had been thinking of dill and cucumber.  

Will research further and attempt something this weekend, with a full after action report, of course.


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2006)

Found mine. Wild West Salmon. In this recipe we have discovered that blended whiskey simply will not do. It must be the good stuff. Mudbug, are you listening? Trust me on this one. I used Canadian CC, which is different from the stuff you folks get down yonder. 

Hey mudbug, I think this sounds like a Dine with Us idea. Pick a date for a Salmon night and we will all do salmon with you and share our successes.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a great idea, Alix.  Just checked the calendar and this weekend is not looking good for leisurely experimenting.

Friday night we have to dispatch and fetch the kid from a party.

Saturday is out because we are helping a friend break in her new tiki bar - sure to be a longish affair, eating lots of appys and drinking beaucoup booze.

Sunday seems to be the best day for me, but it's also Father's Day and I'm pretty sure HH will want to eat a big hunk o' something that used to run around on four hooves.

arrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh - can I get back to you?  My fishies are breathing frozen air right now, so they can wait a bit longer.


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Sunday seems to be the best day for me, but it's also Father's Day and I'm pretty sure HH will want to eat a big hunk o' something that used to run around on four hooves.


 
Yep, that seems to be the menu of choice on Sunday. If I were a cow I would be pretty concerned come June! 

You just post that thread whenever you are ready to experiment and we will all jump right in. Ok, I know I will jump in anyway. I am always happy to have an excuse to do a salmon.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 13, 2006)

Deal.  My kid is like yours and hates salmon, so she will have pb&j whenever I get it together to make mine.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, I just now returned from Safeway, & boy, am I disappointed!!!!!

Yes, they did have the wild Copper River Salmon filets (for $10.99 a pound here), but they looked AWFUL.  With emphasis on the AWFUL.  They had about 6-8 side filets, all with the flesh already separating.  The very worst was the center of each filet was downright gushy/gooey.  It made me ill just to look at them.  I truly feel sorry for anyone not familiar with buying fresh fish who purchases these, because it could put them off fish for good.

So, no salmon dinner here tonight.  I ended up buying some nice-looking vacuum-packed yellowfin tuna steaks, which I plan on doing with an Asian-style baste/marinade & serving with a side of ramen noodles mixed with grated zucchini & carrot & Asian seasonings.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 14, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Well, I just now returned from Safeway, & boy, am I disappointed!!!!!
> 
> Yes, they did have the wild Copper River Salmon filets (for $10.99 a pound here), but they looked AWFUL. With emphasis on the AWFUL. They had about 6-8 side filets, all with the flesh already separating. The very worst was the center of each filet was downright gushy/gooey. It made me ill just to look at them. I truly feel sorry for anyone not familiar with buying fresh fish who purchases these, because it could put them off fish for good.
> 
> So, no salmon dinner here tonight. I ended up buying some nice-looking vacuum-packed yellowfin tuna steaks, which I plan on doing with an Asian-style baste/marinade & serving with a side of ramen noodles mixed with grated zucchini & carrot & Asian seasonings.


 
You should've brought it to the attention of the manager in charge of the seafood department. At the very least they should've stuck some of those dollar-amount discount stickers on the fish if they weren't going to pull them.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 17, 2006)

Ironchef - I did mention that the fish looked really sad, but the manager wasn't there at the time - not that it would have done a lot of good.  Over the years I've found that Safeway is one supermarket that knows less than nothing about seafood.  And a discount wouldn't have made any difference.  The fish was clearly WAY past its prime.  The centers looked downright rotten.

On a cheerier note - I just recently returned from my local gourmet/organic market where I picked up a pound of absolutely GORGEOUS wild Copper River Sockeye salmon ($15.99 per pound) that looked as fresh & pristine as all getout.  This particular market gets their seafood from the same purveyor who supplies *The Inn At Little Washington*, which is about 30 minutes from me & has been rated one of the top restaurants in the WORLD.  So obviously the seafood I buy from there is always terrific.

While at the market, I also picked up lovely Belgian endive, dill, baby bok choi, tiny fingerling potatoes, & baby red onion scallions.  

I'm thinking that tonight I'll broil the salmon topped with lemon-dill butter & serve it with the endive - Garlic/balsamic-vinegar braised.


----------

